# Armoured Brigade



## mineman65 (Feb 16, 2005)

Finnish Defence Forces Armoured Brigade videos. 2 videos have speech in finnish.

VIDEO 1

VIDEO 2

VIDEO 3


----------



## Pretorian (Aug 16, 2013)

Oops looks like the website being linked to is no more 
Disappointing really as I didn't know anything about the Finnish forces


----------



## Bombardier (Aug 16, 2013)

Me either I will see if I can find anything similar to post here.


----------

